# Nettoyer son macbook ?



## Max777 (13 Octobre 2006)

Salut

Je sais pas comment nettoyer les reposes poignets de mon macbook. Le blanc commence à virer au gris. 

Merci


----------



## mattdaft (13 Octobre 2006)

Salut !
ça serait pas plutot la peinture qui s'en va par hasard ?
(avec un MacBook Pro, a pas de soucis pour ça  )


----------



## iBapt (13 Octobre 2006)

Max777 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je sais pas comment nettoyer les reposes poignets de mon macbook. Le blanc commence &#224; virer au gris.
> 
> Merci


C'est gris d'origine, je vois pas le probl&#232;me... 

 Si tu le trouve sale, tu peux le nettoyer avec un chiffon microfibre l&#233;g&#232;rement humide.

C&#8217;est ce que je fait et &#231;a fonctionne bien, il est toujours impec depuis que je l'ai acheter (Juin 2006)


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Octobre 2006)

Ou bien au karcher......


----------



## iBapt (13 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ou bien au karcher......


Sarkozy, on t'a reconnu!!! :rateau:

Tout de suite les grands moyens


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Octobre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Sarkozy, on t'a reconnu!!!



pfffffff j'mappelle matthieu pas nicolas


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2006)

mattdaft a dit:


> Salut !
> ça serait pas plutot la peinture qui s'en va par hasard ?
> (avec un MacBook Pro, a pas de soucis pour ça  )



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=154167


----------



## One more macuser (13 Octobre 2006)

Max777 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je sais pas comment nettoyer les reposes poignets de mon macbook. Le blanc commence à virer au gris.
> 
> Merci



Il semble qu'il ai un macbook blanc, donc pas normal qu'il vire au gris, et en fait la réponse m'intérrèsse aussi moi aussi ca se salit, plutot jaune mais pas sous les reposes poignets, là ca va toujours, mais plutit sur le clic du trackpad j'ai tendance à appuyer toutjours au meme endoirt et mee avec les mains propres ca finit par jaunir c'est ch*ant...

si quelqu'un a une solution à nous coneiller merci à lui...


----------



## iBapt (13 Octobre 2006)

One more macuser a dit:


> Il semble qu'il ai un macbook blanc, donc pas normal qu'il vire au gris, et en fait la r&#233;ponse m'int&#233;resse aussi moi aussi &#231;a se salit, plut&#244;t jaune mais pas sous les reposes poignets, l&#224; &#231;a va toujours, mais plut&#244;t sur le clic du trackpad j'ai tendance &#224; appuyer toujours au m&#234;me endroit et mee avec les mains propres &#231;a finit par jaunir c'est ch*ant...
> 
> si quelqu'un a une solution &#224; nous conseiller merci &#224; lui...



Apple change les coques grises qui jaunissent ou brunissent, certains MacBook ayant ce d&#233;faut.

Renseignez vous !


----------



## One more macuser (13 Octobre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Apple change les coques grises qui jaunissent ou brunissent, certains MacBook ayant ce défaut.
> 
> Renseignez vous !



Merci pour le lien, mais je me suis déjà renseigné, mon MAcBook fait pas parti des séries touchée, il est blanc partout sauf sur le clic du trackpad où je clique le plus souvent, c'est jsute pour savoir si y a moyen de le récupérer mais sinon c'est pas grave, je vais pas en faire un drame et reprendre l'habitude d'utiliser plus souvent ma souris...


----------



## iBapt (13 Octobre 2006)

One more macuser a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, mais je me suis d&#233;j&#224; renseign&#233;, mon MAcBook fait pas parti des s&#233;ries touch&#233;e, il est blanc partout sauf sur le clic du trackpad o&#249; je clique le plus souvent, c'est juste pour savoir si y a moyen de le r&#233;cup&#233;rer mais sinon c'est pas grave, je vais pas en faire un drame et reprendre l'habitude d'utiliser plus souvent ma souris...


C'est quand m&#234;me bizarre qu'il soit blanc partout, 

Le miens, achet&#233; en juin est gris (et l'a toujours &#233;t&#233 au niveau de l'entourage de l'&#233;cran, du plateau int&#233;rieur autour
du clavier et trackpad, seule la coque est blanche...  :hein:

J'ai du mal &#224; comprendre tout &#231;a... 

Combien ont-ils fait de versions diff&#233;rentes ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> C'est quand même bizarre qu'il soit blanc partout,
> 
> Le miens, acheté en juin est gris (et l'a toujours été) au niveau de l'entourage de l'écran, du plateau intérieur autour
> du clavier et trackpad, seule la coque est blanche...  :hein:
> ...



Je pense que par "blanc partout", il veut dire "de la couleur d'origine, qui est plus ou moins blanche, partout"


----------



## One more macuser (14 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Je pense que par "blanc partout", il veut dire "de la couleur d'origine, qui est plus ou moins blanche, partout"



Oui pardon je me suis mal exprim&#233; il est plus ou moins blanc partout, disons qu'il est gris tr&#233;s tr&#233;s tr&#233;s clair &#224; l'int&#233;rieur et blanc &#233;clatant &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur, sauf le clic du trackpad qui vire au jaune :-(


----------



## joshua_eur (14 Octobre 2006)

J'ai également ce phénomène du bouton clic qui jaunit sur un MB de trois mois.
J'ai pris une lingette de bébé (avec lesquelles on essui ses mimines) et le phénomène s'est aténué un peu mais bon, le faire disparaitre totalement, ça me parait difficile


----------



## samoussa (14 Octobre 2006)

j'ai mon le trackpad de macbook noir qui blanchit!...non j'déconne  par contre j'ai la barre espace qui couine et ça me gave


----------



## brainois (14 Octobre 2006)

Salut.

La meilleur façon de nettoyer un MacBook blanc qui présente une tendance à se noircir, c'est de le tremper dans un bain d'eau tiède rempli à ras-bord avec environ 10 cl de javel... Atention à ne pas dépasser 15 cl de javel, sinon tu risques d'abimer ton MacBook.
Envois-nous les photos avant/après et surtout... pendant!:rateau: 

François


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

brainois a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> La meilleur façon de nettoyer un MacBook blanc qui présente une tendance à se noircir, c'est de le tremper dans un bain d'eau tiède rempli à ras-bord avec environ 10 cl de javel... Atention à ne pas dépasser 15 cl de javel, sinon tu risques d'abimer ton MacBook.
> Envois-nous les photos avant/après et surtout... pendant!:rateau:
> ...





Remplace la javel par l'acide chlorhydrique et ce sera propre


----------



## MamaCass (14 Octobre 2006)

Et les gars, z'&#234;tes pas fous de dire &#231;a, y'a des gens qui vont le faire, garre &#224; vous


----------



## Macbook (14 Octobre 2006)

J'ai testé un bain avec l'acide chlorhydrique comme vous l'avez conseillé, apparament, le Macbook est beaucoup plus propre, c'est vrai. Mais les touches ont perdu leurs lettres ... De plus, j'aurais dû enlever la batterie car le Macbook ne démarre plus que du secteur maintenant.


----------



## samoussa (14 Octobre 2006)

Macbook a dit:


> J'ai testé un bain avec l'acide chlorhydrique comme vous l'avez conseillé, apparament, le Macbook est beaucoup plus propre, c'est vrai. Mais les touches ont perdu leurs lettres.



ouais mais comme t'as plus de doigts pour écrire dessus...


----------



## Macbook (14 Octobre 2006)

J'ai juste une décoloration au niveau des mains, on dirait Mickael Jackson


----------



## One more macuser (15 Octobre 2006)

Lol je vois que ca rigole, bon m'en voulait pas mais je vais plut&#244;t essayer le truc avec les lingettes b&#233;b&#233;. Je sais que ma question pouvait paraitre b&#234;te mais j'ai switch&#233; y a 2,5 mois et j'ai d&#233;j&#224; de la d&#233;coloration ca fait chier, mais ca pourrait etre pire je suis pas atteint du jaunissement g&#233;n&#233;ral, juste sur le clic... Dommage, la prochaine fois je le prendrais noir ou gris, mais bon pour moi Mac c'est blanc...


----------



## MamaCass (15 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, se laver les mains r&#233;guli&#232;rement c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## One more macuser (15 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sinon, se laver les mains r&#233;guli&#232;rement c'est pas mal aussi



Mamacass tu n'as pas id&#233;e &#224; quel point je suis maniaque du lavage de mains, je dois me les laver trente fois par jour, ca vire au trouble obsessionnel compulsif chez moi ...


----------



## Macbook (15 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass, je pensais comme toi au début, avant que ca m'arrive. Mais même en me lavant les mains avant utilisation du Macbook (ou tout du moins avec un chiffon), la décoloration se fait.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Octobre 2006)

Donc en th&#233;orie, si c'est une *d&#233;coloration*, m&#234;me en le nettoyant, ca ne changera rien, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Octobre 2006)

aucuns soucis avec le noir moi...:love:  :style:


----------



## gondawa (17 Octobre 2006)

si tu vx etre sur, tu prends de la pierre d'argile. ca nettoye en profondeur sans rayer. je fais ca sur le mien quand il est bie crade.. paske rien a faire, il se salit vite!


----------



## NicolasA (22 Octobre 2006)

salut,
désolé de déranger mais j'ai lu sur un des sujets du forum relatif à la décoloration du topcase du macbook blanc que vous aviez trouvé une solution pour nettoyer le topcase des macbook blanc (juste des petites traces plus foncées car mes mains sont longtemps dessus et je ne voudrais pas faire de bétises!!)

même si je ne souffre visiblement pas du pb de décoloration (mais bon le blanc ne restera pas éternellement intact...), je serais assez intéressé par le procédé donc si jamais qq1 trouve quoi que ce soit à ce sujet, merci de me tenir informé


----------



## jean-f (14 Novembre 2006)

Pareil pour moi, mes collègues se demandent pourquoi je vais toujours aux toilettes, je me lave les mains 30 fois par jour ça devient obsessionnel.  

Perso j'utilise de temps en temps du gel pour nettoyer les écrans d'ordi pour essayer de faire partir ces zones sombres à l'emplacement où les mains restent. Mais le résultat n'est pas super...

Les lingettes bébés, ça marche ?


----------



## guiguilap (14 Novembre 2006)

Moi qui ai commandé mon MacBook rev. B samedi...


----------



## Ax6 (14 Novembre 2006)

Gna Gna Gna J'ai un macbook noir, voilà pourquoi ya 200euros de différence ! au moins on perd pas de temps a nettoyer le Mac  

Sinon c'est quoi la différence entre RevA et RevB et comment je peux savoir si mon Black MB est A ou B ??


----------



## guiguilap (14 Novembre 2006)

Processeur :
intel Core Duo, rev A
intel Core 2 Duo, rev B (disponible depuis le 8/11/06)


----------



## samoussa (14 Novembre 2006)

mmmh, le noir n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un blanc qui a servi


----------



## guiguilap (14 Novembre 2006)

Pouh je vais essayer de ne pas trop utiliser le pad parce que je veux pas d'une machine jaune ! Ca peut aussi venir de la nicotine dans de nombreux cas !


----------



## Agent gibbs (15 Novembre 2006)

Preuve que le tabac c'est tabou !!  bonjour a tous je suis nouveau et bien content de debarquer !! je dois recevoir mon macbook blanc intelcore 2 duo d'ici lundi et je vous cache pas que l'impatience me gagne LOL  en tous cas bonjour a tous!


----------



## MamaCass (15 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Pouh je vais essayer de ne pas trop utiliser le pad parce que je veux pas d'une machine jaune !



En même temps c'est fait pour être utilisé non ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2006)

Agent gibbs a dit:


> Preuve que le tabac c'est tabou !!  bonjour a tous je suis nouveau et bien content de debarquer !! je dois recevoir mon macbook blanc intelcore 2 duo d'ici lundi et je vous cache pas que l'impatience me gagne LOL  en tous cas bonjour a tous!


 

Bienvenue a toi, pour le macbook que tu as acheter, prends une ou 2 bombe de peinture Noire pour palier au problème de jaunissement   le macbook noir est du plus bel effet !


----------



## guiguilap (15 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je noir ne me tente vraiment pas chez apple ! Le blanc est tellement plus a la mode !


----------



## Agent gibbs (15 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bienvenue a toi, pour le macbook que tu as acheter, prends une ou 2 bombe de peinture Noire pour palier au problème de jaunissement   le macbook noir est du plus bel effet !


 LOL MOI:
euh maman! 
MAMAN:
oui mon cheri? 
MOI:
 tu peut me donner des sous pour que j'aille acheter de la peinture noir en bombe ? 
MAMAN:mais pour quoi faire ? 
MOI: Ba pour peindre mon macbook a 1200 ^^  il y a un probleme??

 lol !! il me dise dans le email qui comfirme l'éxpédition : Votre commande sera livrée d'ici le 20 novembre! 
Je peux éspérer le recevoir samedi?   merci de vos reponses bonne soirée


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je noir ne me tente vraiment pas chez apple ! Le blanc est tellement plus a la mode !



A l'époque de l'ibook dual usb soit, aujourd'hui même sony en fait :mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> A l'époque de l'ibook dual usb soit, aujourd'hui même sony en fait :mouais:


 

Mais ou sont passés ces couleurs flashy : vert pomme, rose bonbons, bleu Azur, cher à mon coeur ? 

Oui Apple se rattrape sur leurs iPod nano 2ème génération, mais un tit effort pour ceux qui aiment se démarquer !

Je téléphone de ce pas à Apple pour qu'ils me moulent un MacBook couleur Rose


----------



## jean-f (16 Novembre 2006)

j'ai vu le nouveau sony tout à l'heure à la fnac, j'ai halluciné, quelle ressemblance ... plagiat !!!!

Ca nous répond toujours pas comment nettoyer efficacement nos macbooks.


----------



## Agent gibbs (16 Novembre 2006)

jean-f a dit:


> j'ai vu le nouveau sony tout à l'heure à la fnac, j'ai halluciné, quelle ressemblance ... plagiat !!!!
> 
> Ca nous répond toujours pas comment nettoyer efficacement nos macbooks.


C'est clair j'ai vu aussi le nouveau sony!! c'est abusé!!!


----------



## m1ke (16 Novembre 2006)

jean-f a dit:


> j'ai vu le nouveau sony tout à l'heure à la fnac, j'ai halluciné, quelle ressemblance ... plagiat !!!!



lol, j'ai eu la même réaction tout à l'heure.


----------



## Ax6 (17 Novembre 2006)

Et au niveau stabilit&#233;, Sony &#224; corrig&#233; tous les bug de windows ?  

Enfin jdis &#231;a, mais bon, pour ceux qui choisiront le Portable Sony plut&#244;t que le MacBook, ils ont inter&#234;t &#224; s'accrocher pour pas l'ab&#238;mer en le jetant par terre ! 


Tiens, pour guiguilap : Le blanc est &#224; la mode ? je pensais que c'&#233;tait le rose qui ferai fureur ?!

Enfin Le noir est tr&#232;s class aussi, et j'aime bien son toucher : c'est dooooux


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Novembre 2006)

si votre MacBook est sâle malgrès vos bons soins (je pense que c'est inévitable au niveau du repose poignet même si l'on est soigneux) je vous conseille le CIF ou tout autre liquide à récurer (même action que la pierre d'argile) : RESULTAT INESPERE, mon MacBook a retrouvé toute sa blancheur et cela n'abime absolument pas malgrès le terme "récurer" qui peut faire peur... 
j'avais essayé la lingette impregnée mais ce n'était pas parfait ; l'avantage de ce liquide à récurer c'est qu'il nettoye en profondeur le plastique un peu poreux du repose poignet


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> si votre MacBook est sâle malgrès vos bons soins (je pense que c'est inévitable au niveau du repose poignet même si l'on est soigneux) je vous conseille le CIF ou tout autre liquide à récurer (même action que la pierre d'argile) : RESULTAT INESPERE, mon MacBook a retrouvé toute sa blancheur et cela n'abime absolument pas malgrès le terme "récurer" qui peut faire peur...
> j'avais essayé la lingette impregnée mais ce n'était pas parfait ; l'avantage de ce liquide à récurer c'est qu'il nettoye en profondeur le plastique un peu poreux du repose poignet



Courageuse Sandrine, je n'oserai jamais essayé ca


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> si votre MacBook est sâle malgrès vos bons soins (je pense que c'est inévitable au niveau du repose poignet même si l'on est soigneux) je vous conseille le CIF ou tout autre liquide à récurer



Ah les femmes


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Novembre 2006)

Vous les hommes .... ....il faut oser !! 
la poudre à récurer est très douce sous son "air dur"


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> Vous les hommes .... ....il faut oser !!
> la poudre à récurer est très douce sous son "air dur"



C'est bien ce que je dis, une vraie connaisseuse  
Cela dit moi j'ai un blackbook, et ça c'est un truc de mec, choisir d'entrée celui qu'on aura pas besoin de nettoyer :mouais:


----------



## m1ke (21 Novembre 2006)

Un peu de cif, un scotch-brite, et le Macbook est comme neuf :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Novembre 2006)

MiKL a dit:


> Un peu de cif, un scotch-brite, et le Macbook est comme neuf :love:



tout de suite, les excès......:sick: ....quoique....... 

Quant à Samoussa......quand on peut éviter les petits travaux ménagers...


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> Quant à Samoussa......quand on peut éviter les petits travaux ménagers...


----------



## jean-f (22 Novembre 2006)

sauf que les traces de doigts ça se voit nettement plus sur le blackbook


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

jean-f a dit:


> sauf que les traces de doigts ça se voit nettement plus sur le blackbook


 

Et ca donne un style (genre en plus lors de la future revente, on peut dire, bah c'est que des traces de doigt, vous frottez et ca part ... en plus le Blackbook est douuuuuux 

Alors que chez les blancs, c'est direct : faites pas attention aux tites taches, vous savez, le blanc c'est salissant, et puis les griffes, sur ce genre de matériau  

Enfin le seul truc qui ma tué sur mon BlackBook (mon BB :rateau: ) c'est les accessoires, genre apple remote et chargeur qui sont .... blanc  

Qu'est ce qu'ils ont foutu chez Apple ?


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2006)

jean-f a dit:


> sauf que les traces de doigts &#231;a se voit nettement plus sur le blackbook



ouais mais &#231;a part au chiffon alors que les rayures elles, elles sont bien l&#224;


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais le blanc est tellement plus &#233;pur&#233;... Ax6 tu ne cambrioles pas chez moi ! Demain je me procure un IMac G3 Violet ! Vive les couleurs !


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui mais le blanc est tellement plus &#233;pur&#233;... Ax6 tu ne cambrioles pas chez moi ! Demain je me procure un IMac G3 Violet ! Vive les couleurs !



Mois je pratique le mac blanc depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es alors tu sais, et puis, m&#234;me sony s'y met :mouais: Non non, pour &#234;tre dans le coup ooptez pour un revival..*.wallstreet powaa*


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui mais le blanc est tellement plus épuré... Ax6 tu ne cambrioles pas chez moi ! Demain je me procure un IMac G3 Violet ! Vive les couleurs !



Thabites ou déjà ?


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Novembre 2006)

moi, j'attends le prochain MacBook rose :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Ben oui, j'ai le droit de rêver ....


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Novembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> moi, j'attends le prochain MacBook rose :love: :love: :love: :love:
> Ben oui, j'ai le droit de rêver ....



exactement tu rêves


----------



## guiguilap (22 Novembre 2006)

La c'est pas un reve c'est du surnaturel a ce niveau


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Novembre 2006)

je sais, je sais:rose: ......n'empêche que Sony vient d'en sortir un avec une coque rose et un inteieur rose aussi......donc  ainsi qu'un vert  la couleur est tendance !
il y a les ipods de toutes les couleurs :love:


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2006)

Le macbook rose :love: Apple aurait pu le faire... ils en sont bien capables.. mais comme Sony a fait des portables de cette couleur, ben rien que pour &#231;a, ils ne les feront pas


----------



## samoussa (23 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le macbook rose :love: Apple aurait pu le faire... ils en sont bien capables.. mais comme Sony a fait des portables de cette couleur, ben rien que pour ça, ils ne les feront pas



On appelerait ça le PINKBOOK! la classe quoi


----------



## guiguilap (23 Novembre 2006)

Le nom WhiteBook est le mieux  !


----------



## samoussa (23 Novembre 2006)

Qu'ils en sortent un "flower power"...collector!!


----------



## jeliza (6 Juin 2008)

bonjour à tous, 
désolée pour le déterrage mais je me pose la même question,  j'ai un macbook blanc depuis novembre, j'ai acheté des lingettes "exprès" mais ça ne sert qu'a enlever les traces sur l'ecran. 

Pour le clavier et l'endroit des poignets qui jaunissent et grisailent je ne sais pas quoi faire, est ce qu'il faut que je le ramène au magasin parce qu'il fait partie de la série qui jaunit ou est ce que je peux le nettoyer moi même avec quelque chose ? 

On m'avait conseillé du dentifrice  et un pote à moi l'a fait mais j'avoue que je me sens pas de le faire, quelqu'un sait comment faire ? 
merci beaucoup


----------



## DeepDark (7 Juin 2008)

jeliza a dit:


> On m'avait conseillé du dentifrice  et un pote à moi l'a fait mais j'avoue que je me sens pas de le faire, quelqu'un sait comment faire ?
> merci beaucoup



Il paraît effectivement que ça marche...même très bien. En même temps c'est compéhensible : Il doit décaper les dents sans les détruire...mais bon je me sens pas trop de tenter l'expérience.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

Oui, ça marche, mais il faut *prendre du dentifrice à pâte blanche*, pas les nouveaux avec du gel transparent.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, ça marche, mais il faut *prendre du dentifrice à pâte blanche*, pas les nouveaux avec du gel transparent.


D'accord,
Une question : il y aura sûrement un surplus de dentifrice, vu que c'est quand même pâteux du dentifrice, ça colle pas trop? Et je pense qu'on l'enlève avec un chiffon mouillé ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juin 2008)

Oui, enlever avec un chiffon doux...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2008)

Il faut prendre un au bicarbonate 
Je sais pas du tout l'ortho de ce mot :rose:


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Juin 2008)

Arrétez de vous embêter avec ces produits, et ne prenez pas de risques avec des liquides!
Pour nettoyer mon macbook blanc immaculé, j'use et abuse de la "gomme magique" de Mr propre: on la mouille, on la rince, on frotte le macbook avec et, ô miracle, la saleté s'en va...

Plein de marques distributeurs ont maintenant leur "gomme magique"... pas cher, efficace...


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juin 2008)

Moi je nettoye mon macbook avec un chiffon et de l'alcool à 90° 

Ainsi que tous mes accessoires apple..... clavier, souris.... tout y passe 

Et tout est blanc :love::love::love::love:


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2008)

Je connaissais pas la "gomme magique" je vais tester.

Alcool à 90° par contre c'est quand même corrosif  .Nan?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je connaissais pas la "gomme magique" je vais tester.
> 
> Alcool à 90° par contre c'est quand même corrosif  .Nan?




Nan nan tout se passe bien  ça fait 2 fois que je le fais en 1 an et demi (et oui je e nettoye mon matos que quand il est jaune ) et tout se passe bien


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Nan nan tout se passe bien  ça fait 2 fois que je le fais en 1 an et demi (et oui je e nettoye mon matos que quand il est jaune ) et tout se passe bien


D'accord alors je tente ça demain... Là il fait un peu nuit je préfère le faire de jour


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Juin 2008)

Un peu de chimie => l'alcool n'est pas corrosif car peu acide (un peu mais seulement dans un solvant acide!)!!

Moi, perso, j'utilise, pour l'écran et le reste de mon MacBook, une méthode déjà citée=> le chiffon microfibre humide!! C'est très bien et pas du tout risqué!!


----------



## jimi hendrix (9 Juin 2008)

utilise les eponge magique (mr propre je crois) c'est des espece d'eponges en mousse blanche et tu frotte tel quel, et ca marche .... moi c'est ce que je fais ..

ps :les repose poigner du macbook blanc sont pas blanc mais gris TRES claire 

tchussss


----------



## jeliza (10 Juin 2008)

merci pour vos réponses ! 
je voulais aussi tenter la gomme magique, mais je me suis souvenue comme ça avait violemment  décapé mes murs lors de mon précédent déménagement. je veux dire, ça "mangeait" les taches mais aussi la peinture (peinture blanche hein, je voyais le mur après et pourtant j'ai pas frotté comme une folle)  pas chouette, comment savoir si ça a pas attaqué les premières couches du plastique ? et vous conseillez quoi pour nettoyer le clavier puisque qu'on ne peut pas mettre d'eau ? merci beaucoup


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juin 2008)

ben comme je l'ai dit plus haur, alcool à 90°


----------



## jeliza (10 Juin 2008)

ok, comme c'est liquide, je pensais que c'était pas conseillé pour le clavier au cas où ça se mette dans les interstices. mais si j'ai bien lu tu conseilles de passer un chiffon légèrement imbibé, donc ça ne devrait pas couler. dis moi si je me trompe 
merci beaucoup !


----------



## marc-book (22 Juin 2008)

La *gomme* mais pas la magique , la *normale*,* blanche*, celle qu'on utilise pour gommer le crayon à papier>> c'est nickel mais mef aux "copeaux" qui peuvent partir sous les touches. 
et puis d'ailleurs c'est apple qui le conseille.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> La *gomme* mais pas la magique , la *normale*,* blanche*, celle qu'on utilise pour gommer le crayon à papier>> c'est nickel mais mef aux "copeaux" qui peuvent partir sous les touches.
> et puis d'ailleurs c'est apple qui le conseille.



Je viens d'essayer avec la gomme d'école de ma nièce et j'en reviens pas du résultat .

J'ai essayé que sur un petit bout, car je trouve ça bizarre car c'est la 1er fois que je lis cette astuce.

Es-tu sur qu'elle est sans risque?
Quand tu dis qu'Apple conseil cette méthode, tu le sais d'où?

Merci pour les infos


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Oui c'est sans risques...J'en suis sur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui c'est sans risques...J'en suis sur



Merci
J'ai "gommé" tout mon macbook et il est nickel, j'en reviens vraiment pas 

Encore merci marc-book (et etienne pour la confirmation), tu mérites bien un petit coupdeboule


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Sinon il y a le dentifrice (au bicarbonate) qui marche très bien mais faut faire gaffe...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

pour proteger son mac des taches et de la salissure, rien de mieux qu'une skin


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Ouioui...quand je t'ai demandé d'où venait ton skin pour macbook par mp tu ne m'a jamais répondu....
Et le skin franchement....il faut qu'il soit beau et il faut l'entretenir aussi....Et c'est pas forcement donné....


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Mais non, il ne répond pas, trop prétencieux, le monsieur au joli skin !  Il a même demandé de fermer sa boîte de commentaires !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

quand tu recois 40 mp te posant la meme question au bout d'un moment c'est chiant...

la skin vient de singapour, c'est un apple center qui en vend ainsi que plein de skins pour ipod egalement


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2008)

C'est la rançon de la gloire... 

Le mieux, étant de tout de suite mettre d'où proviennent tes skins quand tu postes tes photos plutôt que de faire des mystères...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

dans le topic concerne, on ne peut plus editer une fois poste et les gens s'empressent d'envoyer des mp au lieu d'attendre qu'un modo n'edite le topic


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Enzo , il vaut combien ton skin ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

environ 40&#8364;

je l'ai achete y a 1 an j'avais achete 1 pour macbook et 1 pour macbook pro en prevision

il y a 2 mois, j'en ai vu a bangkok aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Ok
Car le repose main du macbook..Je 'ose même pas trop les poser (la coque est neuve..)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

le weekend prochain, je vais m'en prendre un pour un mb noir que je suis en train de m'acheter


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

ça fait pas un peu cher 40 ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

quand on aime on ne compte pas

en plus la skin est garantie a vie, si elle se decolle ou si elle ne resiste pas aux rayures, on me la change

et puis, je trouve que c'est peu cher paye pour proteger sa becane et surtout pour ne pas avoir la meme becane que tout le monde

et puis qd elle est en promo, c'est environ 25

c'est ce que je vais payer d'ailleurs pour la nouvelle


----------



## leo39 (6 Juillet 2008)

bonsoir, après de longues nuits de lectures sur les différents problèmes de nettoyage  ratés des macbooks, avec quoi lavez-vous votre bijoux ???
je viens de voir quelques lignes plus bas les conseils des macusers  mais sérieusement c'est quoi la solution miracle ?


----------



## marc-book (6 Juillet 2008)

*Ca* marche très bien 
mais attention aux "copeaux" qui s'en vont sous les touches

sinon y a des posts (pas vieux) qui te prouvent qu'un macbook c'est pas étanche


----------



## Verti (7 Juillet 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> La *gomme* mais pas la magique , la *normale*,* blanche*, celle qu'on utilise pour gommer le crayon à papier>> c'est nickel mais mef aux "copeaux" qui peuvent partir sous les touches.
> et puis d'ailleurs c'est apple qui le conseille.



on m'avait livré mon macbook refurb avec un topcase dégueulasse.
J'ai donc pris une gomme blanche et j'ai pas mal frotté, certes les tâches sont presques parties, mais la gomme a "poli" le plastique et ça fait des reflets tout moche maintenant.

Donc frottez pas trop


----------



## lianis (9 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai bien envie de me prendre un macbook blanc... j'espère qu'une staedtler nettoiera bien d'éventuelles traces jaunes... cependant, ce problème est-il toujours d'actualité ? Les dernières révisions présent-elles toujours le problème ?

Enfin petite remarque, je pense que le plastique résiste très bien à tous les produits, rien n'attaque le plastique. Pour preuve : dans quoi est conservé l'acide chlorhydrique ?

Merci pour les réponses à mes questions
Cordialement
Yannis


----------



## marc-book (10 Juillet 2008)

Si l'actualité est que tes mains soient dégeulasses ou pas ? ben , euh 
Nan mais franchement !!!
Quand t'auras nettoyé ton mac à l'acide chlorhydrique , tu nous en reparles !!
Nan mais franchement !!!


----------



## lianis (10 Juillet 2008)

pourtant on m'a toujours dit en cours de physique que le basic ou l'acide n'attaquait pas le plastique...


----------



## le_fleau (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé de déterrer un si vieux post, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé de plus récent... 

J'ai reçu il y a deux jours le nouveau Macbook Alu et j'ai eu le malheur de m'apercevoir hier soir qu'il y avait des traces sur mon trackpad... Il ne s'agit pas de traces de doigts, il s'agit à mon avis de traces qui étaient déjà sur l'ordi quand je l'ai reçu, mais que je n'ai pas vues à cause de la luminosité. Ces traces sont très discrètes et elles ne sont visibles que sous certains angles en fonction de la luminosité... Mais j'ai un peu les boules quand même d'avoir déjà des traces sur un Macbook tout neuf.

Donc j'aimerais absolument les atténuer, mais je ne sais pas comment faire. J'ai commencé un peu avec des lingettes nettoyantes "Ajax", ce qui a commencé à attenuer ces tâches, mais j'ai trop peur de l'abimer en faisant comme ça. Pourriez-vous me conseiller sur ce que je dois faire ?

D'avance merci


----------



## le_fleau (5 Décembre 2008)

Personne ne pourrait m'aider sur ce point ?

D'avance merci


----------



## zirko (5 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part je nettoie mon macbook alu avec la "chiffonnette" vendue avec en l'humidifiant avec un spray de nettoyage pour écrans plats (lcd, plasma).


----------



## Rémi M (5 Décembre 2008)

Voilà je réponds à ce sujet, j'ai moi-même un Macbook Blanc depuis 1 an, il est toujours aussi blanc que quand je l'ai sortie de la boite. 

Conseil :

-Mettre les poignets de paume comme il l'indique dans le mode d'emploi, (comme quand on joue sur un piano pareil)
-Pour le nettoyer il faut prendre une éponge gomme (ex: j'ai celle de Mr Propre) humidifiez la un peu, et frottez dessus, si elle comme a devenir foncée alors c'est que votre Macbook est sale et qu'il vous remercie de le nettoyer.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Décembre 2008)

Tu n'as pas plus petit comme signature


----------



## xao85 (5 Décembre 2008)

Comment bien nettoyer l'alu?


----------



## le_fleau (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais ce que j'aurais voulu savoir c'est avec quels produits nettoyer le nouveau trackpad...

En fait, j'ai reçu mon MB la semaine dernière, et j'ai constaté le lendemain de la réception des traces que je n'arrives pas à enlever en haut du trackpad... Je pense que ces traces sont d'origine - je ne vois vraiment pas comment j'aurais pu les faire -. J'ai essayé de les enlever avec des lingettes Ajax, la lingette macbook humidifiée... mais sans résultat probant. Ce ne sont pas des tâches très visibles, elles ne le son que sous certains angles en fonction de la lumière... mais ça me dérange, même si je me vois mal reexpédier le macbook, d'autant plus que j'ai déjà essayé de résoudre le problème moi même avec des lingettes humides... 

Que feriez-vous à ma place ? Y a t-il des produits pour faire disparaître ces traces, y a t-il une boutique qui pourrait m'arranger ça (rapidement et pas cher etc.) ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## le_fleau (10 Décembre 2008)

Personne ne pourrait m'aider pour mon problème de trackpad ?

Désolé d'insister, mais je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.

D'avance merci.


----------



## tux (11 Décembre 2008)

Je nettoyais mon iBook et son trackpad avec du lave-vitre. Ne pulvérisez pas directement sur le mac ;-) mais sur de l'essuie-tout (sans dessins sinon l'encre déteins !!!).

Mon MacBook Alu est tout neuf et tout propre pour l'instant, mais j'aurais tendance à faire pareil pour le trackpad


----------



## Ax6 (12 Décembre 2008)

le_fleau a dit:


> Personne ne pourrait m'aider pour mon problème de trackpad ?
> 
> Désolé d'insister, mais je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.
> 
> D'avance merci.



Bah reste comme ça, avec le temps, l'usure du trackpad aura pris le dessus 

Plus sérieusement, je crois que tu ne peux rien faire, ça doit être un défaut de fabrication (une mauvaise coulée dans le moulage de la pièce peut-être)...

J'ai toujours eu du matériel impeccable en sortie de boite chez APPLE...


----------



## jeliza (20 Janvier 2009)

et chez un revendeur apple ils peuvent peut être te dire si c'est un défaut de série ou genre pris en compte par la garantie ... ? 
parce que si c'est genre une rayure, tu pourra utiliser tout les nettoyants que tu veux ça partira pas...

excusez moi si je dis une bêtise hein, je connais pas bien, je tente...


----------



## M'hamed (28 Juillet 2009)

OMG!!!! 
Bon j'ai 16 ans et ça explique peut être les co****ies que j'ai pu tester ..  J'ai d'abord essayé de la javel, du monsieur propre ...  ça partait pas... et là j'ai essayé les éponges magiques ... le résultat et .. waaaaw :love:
Je préconise!!


----------



## fafasse (26 Août 2009)

Le mieux pour qu'un macbook ne s'abime pas, c'est de ne pas l'utiliser et le laisser dans son carton pour qu'il ne prenne pas la poussière ! Il reste comme neuf !


----------



## Ax6 (27 Août 2009)

M'hamed a dit:


> OMG!!!!
> Bon j'ai 16 ans et ça explique peut être les co****ies que j'ai pu tester ..  J'ai d'abord essayé de la javel, du monsieur propre ...  ça partait pas... et là j'ai essayé les éponges magiques ... le résultat et .. waaaaw :love:
> Je préconise!!



+1 l'éponge magique est ... magique testé et approuvé ! 



fafasse a dit:


> Le mieux pour qu'un macbook ne s'abime pas, c'est de ne pas l'utiliser et le laisser dans son carton pour qu'il ne prenne pas la poussière ! Il reste comme neuf !


Voilà un bon troll comme j'en avais pas vu depuis dix minutes  
1 post --> un trollage, bien joué


----------



## primamusic (30 Août 2009)

et sinon comment fais t'on déjà pour vraiment nettoyer son mac avec le cd d'installation je me rappel plus quel touche utiliser au moment du démarage du cd pour ne pas démarrer avec le cd merci et aprés dans quels menu dois-je aller pour nettoyer le mac merci ... et sans poignets LOL:rateau::rateau::rateau:
version 10.4.11


----------



## Chococed (3 Septembre 2009)

Je confirme que la super gomme de Mr propre fait des merveille !!!! Mon macbook est blanc comme neige !!!


----------



## Ax6 (7 Septembre 2009)

primamusic a dit:


> et sinon comment fais t'on déjà pour vraiment nettoyer son mac avec le cd d'installation je me rappel plus quel touche utiliser au moment du démarage du cd pour ne pas démarrer avec le cd merci et aprés dans quels menu dois-je aller pour nettoyer le mac merci ... et sans poignets LOL:rateau::rateau::rateau:
> version 10.4.11



La touche C au démarrage pour lancer sur le CD ou Alt pour le choix de plusieurs disques (si il y en a...)


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2009)

j'ai déjà passé un clavier au lave vaisselle , j'écris avec d'ailleurs


----------



## Ax6 (14 Septembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai déjà passé un clavier au lave vaisselle , j'écris avec d'ailleurs



On est un peu sur un topic macbook, donc à moins que tu ai mis ton macbook dans le lave-vaisselle ou toutes tes touches dans un petit sachet fraicheur...

Au fait tu as quoi comme clavier :mouais:


----------



## lemâtru (14 Septembre 2009)

Edit.


----------



## dmargaux (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Quand j'ai un peu de temps, je me sers d'une gomme blanche (propre) ..
Ca évite le chiffon humide et ça marche parfaitement bien !


----------

